# what caused this colour?



## dingweding (Jun 2, 2012)

what caused this colour? 

I have a pair of fantail, dad is pure white, mum is under mark red saddle... two chicks from them both look like this pic...dark tips on the tail feather, and dark at the base of tail.. one chick is black on the tail, one is blue on the tail.

is it called stork tail? but I thought that just a shade of black on the feather... however, these two chicks look like have a color lace on their tail


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

The white parent could be carrying tailmark.


----------



## dingweding (Jun 2, 2012)

I think this is not caused by tail mark, it may carry lace or pencil gene... as I noticed normally this kinda bird if the color feather appears on the body, every piece feather is white with black lace.


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

The white parent may very well be pencil along with tailmark being masked by the rec. white.


----------

